# Guppies in low Ph tanks



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think as long as it stays over 6.8 you'll be fine. Guppies are literally bombproof, and not a susceptible to low pH and salinity levels as their cousins the mollies and platties.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Especially the ones you buy in the stores. 
Some of the show quality Guppies will be more demanding.

You might also look into Endlers Livebearers, a guppy relative, easy to keep, colorful...


----------



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2011)

hmmm thanks for the thoughts, I'm not certain what my Ph ends up but the tank is co2 injected so i'm guessing lower then 6.8

I'll look into endlers, I think I've seen a pic of one before and really liked it

*edit*

I really like the endlers, I may get them even if they don't go into this tank (been wanting a geo/ livebearer tank)
the stats say 7.0-8.5 on ph so if they're like guppies you may be able to fudge that a little.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

They're tough as nails, that lot. I kept guppies and a female convict cichlid in a tank that was 6.4. They were fine, but I noticed the guppies didn't live as long as in 'normal' conditions.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Be more concerned about the GH for fish, not the pH. As long as the minerals they need are in the water it is not so important what the pH is. 
Aim for GH of at least 5 German degrees of hardness and either Guppies or Endlers will be fine. (9 degrees minimum for Fancy Guppies and many other livebearers)


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

That's one of the reasons water changes are essential for fish-keeping. They get stunted if not given the proper amounts of everything they need.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Ive kept guppies, tetras/neons, harlequin rasboras, and cory's in as low as PH=4. They should be totally fine as long as the gh is no less than 4-5.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Acclimation has been brutal for me. Only fry birthed in my tanks have survived more than a week. They last years. My gh is zero degrees too. I've lost a ton, but also had a ton live for years.


----------



## blacksheep998 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've got extremely soft tap water with a KH and GH both less than 1. The pH ranges from 6.5-7.8 depending on how the water company wants to mess with me this month. I didn't have much luck with guppies until I started adding coral chunks to the tank. They buffer the pH up to around 8 and give the tank at least a measurable hardness.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I should also add that while my gh is zero, my kh is 25, and ph is 8.2. I manage to keep cardinals and a ram thriving in this crazy water.


----------



## blacksheep998 (Jan 16, 2011)

bpb said:


> I should also add that while my gh is zero, my kh is 25, and ph is 8.2


This doesn't seem possible. I'm not an expert, but my understanding is that KH is included as part of the GH measurement, so KH shouldn't ever be higher than the GH.

Also, a KH of 25 is insanely high. Are you sure your test kit is good? They can go bad.


----------



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2011)

blacksheep998 said:


> This doesn't seem possible. I'm not an expert, but my understanding is that KH is included as part of the GH measurement, so KH shouldn't ever be higher than the GH.
> 
> Also, a KH of 25 is insanely high. Are you sure your test kit is good? They can go bad.


I vaguley remember hearing they are tied to eachother but honestly couldn't give you a hint of fact on it, but that does sound right.

Some of you guys have crazy water, i'm happy that mine is normal.

I'll think about trying guppies if I can make the water harder, I know that even if it survives for a bit doesn't mean it's still good long term.

I'm starting to suspect that my geophagus issue as well as my friends geo issue are related to ph or kh or gh cause they've been getting hole in the head so i'm buffing with neutral regulator now. I've never really paid attention to things like that cause I don't believe in buffing due to constantly changing water conditions. More stable methods I agree with, neutral regulator will always be 7.0 so i'm cool with that.


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

I kept guppies in PH 6.5, extremely soft water. Couldn't tell you the exact value... this was awhile ago... actually they were some of my first fish. They did fine. Guppies are pretty tough fish. Very adaptable.


----------

